# We have some New Mods!!!



## Makalakumu (Sep 26, 2005)

I just noticed a few new names in green! Gemini and Terryl! Thanks for devoting your time to our community! If I missed any other new mods, I would also like to extend my thanks to you...

:asian:

upnorthkyosa


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 26, 2005)

Congratulations to Gemini, terryl and dubljay!!


----------



## Lisa (Sep 26, 2005)

Congrats Everyone!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 26, 2005)

Good luck.


----------



## Gemini (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks, all. Some big shoes to fill, but I'll give it my best shot.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 26, 2005)

Good luck!


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 26, 2005)

Gemini said:
			
		

> Thanks, all. Some big shoes to fill, but I'll give it my best shot.


 You'll do fine. :wink2:


----------



## bignick (Sep 26, 2005)

Congrats....

And now to cause some real trouble....


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 26, 2005)

bignick said:
			
		

> Congrats....
> 
> And now to cause some real trouble....


 Heh heh heh - _somebody_ already did. :uhyeah:


----------



## Sapper6 (Sep 26, 2005)

i don't whether to congratulate you or wish you good riddance...

anyhoo, cheers.

Chicken Soup for the Moderator's Soul 

 :asian:


----------



## arnisador (Sep 26, 2005)

bignick said:
			
		

> And now to cause some real trouble....


 Not me, I'm an angel. :angel:


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Sep 26, 2005)

Sapper6 said:
			
		

> i don't whether to congratulate you or wish you good riddance...
> 
> anyhoo, cheers.
> 
> ...


Some good stuff there!  Now to find the time to read all that.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 26, 2005)

Sapper6 said:
			
		

> Chicken Soup for the Moderator's Soul


  It had to happen!!!


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Sep 27, 2005)

Gemini said:
			
		

> Thanks, all. Some big shoes to fill, but I'll give it my best shot.


Great job! You'll do fine. Now you're part of the 20 (20% do 80% of the work). I volunteer for a lot of organizations - and it is both frustrating and REWARDING. MT is a great site and an excellent place to volunteer your time. It seems to avoid most of the "you suck", "no, you suck" type of banter that characterizes many (most?) martial art's forums.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 27, 2005)

Most of our members have achieved that rarity in the online world - reaching beyond the 8th grade mindset.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 27, 2005)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> Most of our members have achieved that rarity in the online world - reaching beyond the 8th grade mindset.




I am glad you said MOST, otherwise I might have taken exception to your comments  8th grade mindset, how dare you, and you know me better than that, 4th grade maybe 6th on a good day. 

*** PS: Technopunk made me do it and his thread on being _BAD_


----------



## masherdong (Sep 27, 2005)

How does one become a mod?


----------



## Gemini (Sep 27, 2005)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> It seems to avoid most of the "you suck", "no, you suck" type of banter that characterizes many (most?) martial art's forums.


I agree. Being I'm kind of an "Andy of Mayberry" type piece loving guy, I probably wouldn't have done it otherwise.

Of course, for those few that just refuse to "get it". I'm picking up my new edition of "Memoirs of a Napalm Angel/A guide to REAL moderating"


----------



## dubljay (Sep 27, 2005)

masherdong said:
			
		

> How does one become a mod?


 http://martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12457


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 27, 2005)

Gemini said:
			
		

> Of course, for those few that just refuse to "get it". I'm picking up my new edition of "Memoirs of a Napalm Angel/A guide to REAL moderating"


 I'll take that as a compliment if you don't mind. And thank you.



			
				masherdong said:
			
		

> How does one become a mod?


 Here's how.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 27, 2005)

masherdong said:
			
		

> How does one become a mod?


 It's punishment for one's sins. Have you been sinning enough lately?


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 28, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> It's punishment for one's sins. Have you been sinning enough lately?


 :rofl:


----------



## masherdong (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Lisa (Dec 1, 2005)

Well she isn't really new but....


SHE'S BAAAAACCCCCCKKKKK!

Congrats Shesulsa!  

On being a mod once again! 

:cheers::cheers::cheers:​


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 1, 2005)

Whoot!
artyon: artyon: 

*Good to see you in the green again! *

:cheers: ​


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 1, 2005)

What She was gone?  

Welcome back  :asian:


----------



## Navarre (Dec 1, 2005)

I must be out of touch. I honestly didn't know she *wasn't* a mod.

*Congratulations, Shesulsa!! You're, like, totally awesome!!!*

I think Mod positions should come with a retirement plan and a three week paid vacation package.

You're such an integral part of this forum that I rarely think of it without you springing to mind. Isn't that scary? 

You_ will_ be assimilated. Resistance is _futile_.

Thank you for all you add to my daily life and those lucky enough to have found this forum.

Very best regards,


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 1, 2005)

Welcome back  




> I think Mod positions should come with a retirement plan and a three week paid vacation package.


and triple the pay


----------



## Lisa (Dec 1, 2005)

tshadowchaser said:
			
		

> Welcome back
> 
> 
> 
> and triple the pay



triple X nothing is?......


----------



## Gemini (Dec 1, 2005)

Lisa said:
			
		

> triple X nothing is?......



Yep. It took me awhile to do the math, but our answers came out the same.


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 1, 2005)

Gemini said:
			
		

> Yep. It took me awhile to do the math, but our answers came out the same.


It's the beer ....


----------



## Lisa (Dec 1, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> I must be out of touch. I honestly didn't know she *wasn't* a mod.
> 
> *Congratulations, Shesulsa!! You're, like, totally awesome!!!*
> 
> ...



:barf:me thinks Navarre has found his new muse, can you feel the love?


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 1, 2005)

Lisa said:
			
		

> :barf:me thinks Navarre has found his new muse, can you feel the love?


Jealous.  Oh, and ... yes ... I can FEEL the love.


----------



## Navarre (Dec 1, 2005)

Lisa said:
			
		

> me thinks Navarre has found his new muse, can you feel the love?



Oh, if only that were true. I flirt around the edges of, well, flirting but haven't found anyone who wishes to be muse-like for me. Shesulsa has been most indulgant with my adoring posts. (don't make the Mods mad)

If anyone of the wonderful females here wish to apply to be my new muse, please let me know. I offer a benefit package that rivals that of Moderator.


----------



## Lisa (Dec 1, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> Oh, if only that were true. I flirt around the edges of, well, flirting but haven't found anyone who wishes to be muse-like for me. Shesulsa has been most indulgant with my adoring posts. (don't make the Mods mad)
> 
> If anyone of the wonderful females here wish to apply to be my new muse, please let me know. I offer a benefit package that rivals that of Moderator.



:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Oh Navarre!  I tried to rep you but I have to spread it around first!  LMAO!


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh, Navarre ... I liked you from the start.  I am but a lowly moderator and am here to serve.  And ... crack the whip every so often ... when my Queen allows me.

PM me sometime, hmm?  Oh, yah - you already did. :inlove:


----------



## Makalakumu (Dec 1, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> PM me sometime, hmm? Oh, yah - you already did. :inlove:


 
Heh.  Now you get to see how the napalm angel spread the love...

 :whip::moon:  :whip1:    :btg: -vampfeed-

That's how you end up like this...

:fanboy::drink2tha :uhohh: 

and makes off like this...

:angel: 

upnorthkyosa


----------



## Shaolinwind (Dec 1, 2005)

Grats guys!  I'll be certain to harass you accordingly!


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Dec 1, 2005)

Lisa said:
			
		

> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Oh Navarre! I tried to rep you but I have to spread it around first! LMAO!


 
I'll get him for you. artyon: 

Congrats. to Shesulsa on her return to staff!


----------



## bignick (Dec 1, 2005)

Lisa said:
			
		

> triple X nothing is?......



XXX?  That usually sounds fun...


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 1, 2005)

bignick said:
			
		

> XXX?  That usually sounds fun...


 Nick ... I can't post my thoughts on this here.


----------



## Navarre (Dec 1, 2005)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> I'll get him for you.



And you did too. Guess Lisa owes you one. (oh, the possibilities.)

I had checked my control panel before I came back to this thread. I saw your rep points for my muse comment. I thought, "Jonathan wants to be my muse?? That's just wrong in so many ways!"


----------



## Navarre (Dec 1, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Nick ... I can't post my thoughts on this here.



But isn't it just nice to know Shesulsa has those kinda thoughts lurking around inside?  :fanboy:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 1, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> And you did too. Guess Lisa owes you one. (oh, the possibilities.)
> 
> I had checked my control panel before I came back to this thread. I saw your rep points for my muse comment. I thought, "Jonathan wants to be my muse?? That's just wrong in so many ways!"



Dude!

I thought he meant his Avatar would be your Muse   :lol:


----------



## arnisador (Dec 1, 2005)

I noticed her name in green earlier. Oh, the masochism! Anyway, congratulations!


----------



## arnisador (Dec 1, 2005)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Dude!



Dude, you're stepping on my lines!


----------



## arnisador (Dec 1, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> It's the beer ....



I'm drinking (cheap) port right now, as I post...

:cheers:


----------



## arnisador (Dec 1, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> I think Mod positions should come with a retirement plan and a three week paid vacation package.



Any thoughts on benefits for ex-admins? All I've gotten so far from Kaith is...well, the less said about that the better.


----------



## Lisa (Dec 1, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Any thoughts on benefits for ex-admins? All I've gotten so far from Kaith is...well, the less said about that the better.



A slightly used harem outfit?


----------



## arnisador (Dec 2, 2005)

As if!!! I'd be lucky to get that from him!


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 2, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> I'm drinking (cheap) port right now, as I post...
> 
> :cheers:


Yeah? what brand?? LOL - Try the Noval yet?

I'm drinking the cheapest pink champaign I have - the stuff we made.


----------



## Andrew Green (Dec 2, 2005)

Congrats!

...again...


----------



## arnisador (Dec 2, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Yeah? what brand?? LOL - Try the Noval yet?



No, I haven't been back to the liquor store yet--this is grocery store stuff.



> I'm drinking the cheapest pink champaign I have



Eh? This is worth celebrating? I'd think you'd be drinking arsenic!


----------



## Seig (Dec 2, 2005)

Lisa said:
			
		

> A slightly used harem outfit?


Nope, company policy is they are to be reused until disreputable, and then we surplus them out.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 2, 2005)

Seig said:
			
		

> Nope, company policy is they are to be reused until disreputable, and then we surplus them out.



Are you talking about the outfits, or the mods?


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 2, 2005)

heheh


----------



## Gemini (Dec 2, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> I'm drinking the cheapest pink champaign I have - the stuff we made.


 
Ah, the preferred drink at our high school dances. I hope you make it better than Andre did. 'Course now that I think about it, it did do what it was supposed to do. hehehe.


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 9, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Any thoughts on benefits for ex-admins?


I've never been admin here, but based on observation alone ... I'd say being an ex-admin is a benefit in itself. :lol2:


----------



## arnisador (Dec 9, 2005)

Like taking off the shoes that are two sizes too small!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 9, 2005)

I've heard the hate mail slows down a bit once you take off the big pointy hat with the red bullseye on it.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 9, 2005)

You'd be bored without the threatened lawsuits.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 9, 2005)

New Probationary Mod
DANCE!


----------



## arnisador (Dec 10, 2005)

Good luck!


----------



## IcemanSK (Dec 16, 2005)

Could not have picked better folks. :asian:


----------



## arnisador (Jan 2, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Try the Noval yet?



I found some but it was not aged very long, so I gather it's the cheap stuff. I'll keep looking for some aged 10 years or more.

I finally tried some ice wine for the first time tonight...interesting. Are they all so thick and syrupy?


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 2, 2006)

arnisador said:
			
		

> I found some but it was not aged very long, so I gather it's the cheap stuff. I'll keep looking for some aged 10 years or more.
> 
> I finally tried some ice wine for the first time tonight...interesting. Are they all so thick and syrupy?



Noval's line goes right up to age 30 years. I recommend trying some if you're willing.

Yes, ice wines are usually sa-weet.  The grapes for ice wine are harvested even after the late harvest grapes are, so the sugar level is very high and water is rarely added - good for a dessert wine. Try it over homemade vanilla ice cream.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jan 2, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Noval's line goes right up to age 30 years. I recommend trying some if you're willing.
> 
> Yes, ice wines are usually sa-weet. The grapes for ice wine are harvested even after the late harvest grapes are, so the sugar level is very high and water is rarely added - good for a dessert wine. Try it over homemade vanilla ice cream.


 
The new Moderators have all been good choices! artyon: 

Shesulsa, that is really cool that you make your own wine. I have a friend who makes his own, but he doesn't make Merlot's (my favourites).


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jan 29, 2006)

*Congratulations to BigNick on his promotion to Martial Talk Moderator!*
artyon: artyon:


----------



## bignick (Jan 30, 2006)

What!?!?!?!?!?!

Shows how much I pay attention...

:ultracool


----------



## arnisador (Jan 30, 2006)

Dude!


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 30, 2006)

Yes, we've been attempting to thaw out Big Nick in the Mod Lounge.. but so far he's to busy fetching brews for the mods


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jan 28, 2007)

*Congratulations new Moderators, Carol Kaur and Handsword! *


----------



## stickarts (Jan 28, 2007)

congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## exile (Jan 28, 2007)

Congratulations, Carol and HS, on your new positionsmoderate well! (as I know you will...  )

... and congratulations, Bob, on your continuing sharp judgment in picking moderators for this best-moderated of MA boards...  :ultracool :highfive: :highfive: :ultracool


----------



## bydand (Jan 28, 2007)

*Congratulations Carol and HS!!* 

Better people couldn't have been chosen.


----------



## Kacey (Jan 28, 2007)

Woohoo!  Congrats, Carol and Handsword!!!
(sorry this took so long; I thought I'd posted on this thread, but I missed it )
​


----------



## Carol (Jan 28, 2007)

You like me!  You really like me!   

Awwww shucks, thanks everyone!  I'll try my best to do a good job for everyone.  

Wait, do...or do not...there is no "try."   I *will* do my best to help keep MT the best Martial Arts discussion form in the world!!!  Can I get an AMEN???


----------



## Kacey (Jan 28, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> You like me!  You really like me!


 
Well, duh!  



Carol Kaur said:


> Awwww shucks, thanks everyone!  I'll try my best to do a good job for everyone.
> 
> Wait, do...or do not...there is no "try."   I *will* do my best to help keep MT the best Martial Arts discussion form in the world!!!  Can I get an AMEN???



So mote it be!


----------



## exile (Jan 28, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> Can I get an AMEN???



How's this, Carol?

*AMEN!!!*


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 28, 2007)

Congratulations to Carol and 
Hand Sword!!!
 artyon: 
artyon:

​


----------



## Ping898 (Jan 28, 2007)

*Wahoo! Congratz, Carol and Handsword!!!*​


----------



## Drac (Jan 28, 2007)

*Wahoo! Congratz, Carol and Handsword!!!!* artyon: artyon: artyon:


----------



## arnisador (Jan 28, 2007)

New mods. everywhere!


----------



## bluemtn (Jan 28, 2007)

*WOOHOO!!!!  WAY TO GO CAROL AND HANDSWORD!  *


----------



## Hand Sword (Jan 28, 2007)

Thank you everybody!


----------



## Paul B (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome,guys! Way to go!:cheers:


----------



## IcemanSK (Jan 30, 2007)

Way to go Carol & Handsword!!!!!!!!!!!!

You make your mom & I so proud.:ultracool


----------



## Drac (Jan 30, 2007)

IcemanSK said:


> Way to go Carol & Handsword!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> You make your mom & I so proud.:ultracool


 
I know I'm gonna regret asking..But which one is your child????


----------



## wade (Jan 30, 2007)

uh-oh............


----------



## Carol (Jan 30, 2007)

wade said:


> uh-oh............


 

Is that a good uh-oh?  Or a bad uh-oh?


----------



## wade (Jan 31, 2007)

I think I'll let Iceman and Drac answer that one. I'll go get the popcorn and you can get the beer, this should be interesting, eh?


----------



## Carol (Jan 31, 2007)

VERY interesting considering I don't drink.


----------



## Drac (Jan 31, 2007)

wade said:


> I think I'll let Iceman and Drac answer that one. I'll go get the popcorn and you can get the beer, this should be interesting, eh?


 
Naw Bro, you ain't putting that one on me..Iceman made the statement let HIM answer it..LOL


----------



## exile (Jan 31, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> VERY interesting considering I don't drink.



So that means Wade gets _all_ the beer, I guess... :wink1:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm looking forward to Iceman's explanation as well. :rofl:


----------



## exile (Jan 31, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I'm looking forward to Iceman's explanation as well. :rofl:



Me too... you wanna hand me one of those beers, Wade? I think I'm gonna hang around and hear this...


----------



## Carol (Jan 31, 2007)

Arite then! 

Popcorn all around 

opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## wade (Jan 31, 2007)

Hey guys, look, I would love to share, really. But! 24 hours in a day, 24 cans of beer in a case, sorry. Why do you think I invited Carol to drink with me? She buys the beer, I drink the beer, every body, meaning me, wins. I've just realized we are way off topic here, sorry. So, once again, Congats to Carol and Handsword. Way to go!


----------



## exile (Jan 31, 2007)

wade said:


> I've just realized we are way off topic here, sorry. So, once again, Congats to Carol and Handsword. Way to go!



Well, I'll drink to that! :drink2tha :drink2tha ...I brought a few bottles with me just in case it turned out you were gonna keep them al for yourself...


----------



## kidswarrior (Feb 2, 2007)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Most of our members have achieved that rarity in the online world - reaching beyond the 8th grade mindset.


 
Yes, and since I teach 8th grade (and 7th and 9-12) , it's nice to be able to come to the forum to escape the adolescent point of view. MT is truly unique in my online experience. Congrats to the new mods, and thanks to all who keep it going.


----------



## Drac (Feb 3, 2007)

exile said:


> Well, I'll drink to that! :drink2tha :drink2tha ...I brought a few bottles with me just in case it turned out you were gonna keep them al for yourself...


 
A few bottles??? I think we'll need a keg..


----------



## exile (Feb 3, 2007)

Drac said:


> A few bottles??? I think we'll need a keg..



Or two... or maybe three... or... :cheers:


----------



## Kreth (Feb 3, 2007)

Drac said:


> A few bottles??? I think we'll need a keg..


What are the rest of you going to drink? :drinkbeer


----------



## bluemtn (Feb 3, 2007)

I'm not much of a drinker.  I will take some wine coolers or something like that...


----------



## hong kong fooey (Feb 11, 2007)

congrats to you all! you never know maybe i'll be a mod


----------



## AceHBK (Feb 15, 2007)

Congrats!!


----------

